# Darwin Nunez



## BossKilla7 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Attaccante centrale uruguaiano classe '99 prelevato dal Benfica nell'estate del 2020, Nunez è un centravanti completo, forte fisicamente, bravo coi piedi, di testa e anche un buon assistman. E' stato prelevato dall'Almeria per 25 milioni di euro ed ha una clausola fissata di 150M. Ha già bagnato il suo esordio in Europa League con una tripletta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Ottobre 2020)

Mi piace tanto tanto. Sicuramente potrà essere tra i top centravanti del futuro.

Il Benfica l'ha pagato una ventina di milioni, sicuramente quest'estate ne chiederanno almeno il doppio.

Incredibile la tradizione di centravanti che ha l'Uruguay.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Ottobre 2020)

In effetti mi ricorda Cavani


----------



## Djici (25 Ottobre 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Attaccante centrale uruguaiano classe '99 prelevato dal Benfica nell'estate del 2020, Nunez è un centravanti completo, forte fisicamente, bravo coi piedi, di testa e anche un buon assistman. E' stato prelevato dall'Almeria per 25 milioni di euro ed ha una clausola fissata di 150M. Ha già bagnato il suo esordio in Europa League con una tripletta.



Deve assolutamente evolversi per sopravvivere


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Ottobre 2020)

Nel benfica sembrano tutti forti poi cambiano campionato e fanno pena.
Joao Felix fa il panchinaro all'Atletico ed è stato pagato un botto.
Andre Silva (giocava nel porto ma cambia poco) sembrava il nuovo CR7...
Comunque a noi servirebbe un giocatore più forte fisicamente tipo Antonio del west ham.


----------

